# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Hilarious Dreams

## Zman135

This is a hilarious dream my friend had and really wanted to share it  :smiley:  (I'm gonna write it from her perspective to make it easier to read)

"Me and my friend Cole, (me, Zman), and our families were going to a hotel because of snow. All of the rooms had doors connecting to other rooms in the hotel and they were all open. In the room next to mine was Cole's room, and a family of African-Americans watching a movie. 

Cole came out of his room then my dog China ran into the room of family watching the movie. I ran after her through a ton of rooms. When I finally caught her, we went through a door that led into a mall. I knew I couldn't find my way back to my room because I went through so many doors, then I looked up and saw a Disney store. Then a strange middle aged man who looked like George Clooney. He grabbed my hand. 

"Buy anything you want then I'll take you back to your room" Then he dragged me into the store and I bought an Alice in Wonderland dress. When we came out my family and Cole were all there waiting. Then sirens started going off.

"Come on, let's go!" They yelled at me angrily. My mom grabbed one arm, Cole grabbed the other, then my aunt pushed me from behind. As we went I saw a huge, burly man in a uniform that said Zombies with a circle and line through it, singing "Evacuation Time!" in a high pitched voice. Every one was turning into zombies so the man ushered us into a theater was on the lifetime channel. 

We were just sitting there panicking about what to do. I was clutching my Disney store bag, then I woke up clutching my pillow."


Does anyone else have funny dreams like this?

----------

